
Apollo Link: The modular GraphQL network stack - holman
https://dev-blog.apollodata.com/apollo-link-the-modular-graphql-network-stack-3b6d5fcf9244
======
pspeter3
Do you imagine an ecosystem of plugins being built around Link?

